# Bonsai Mites



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Was temted to ask about these the food forum, but they would probably do some damage on a viv.

I found these guys on one of South African Boxwood Bonsais. They look like white feathers and leave a white crusty crud where they hang out. 

Can anyone please tell me what they are?


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like mealy bugs:
http://www.denverplants.com/foliage/html/Mealy.htm


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

They are mealy bugs and yes they will destroy the plants. They don't move in a motion that is visible so I don't think the frogs would eat them.


----------



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link and info guys. I hope they don't show up in a viv now!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I don't think they would do well with all the humidity.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ehhhh not so true, I had them take out my creeping jenny in my zaparo tank. Oddly enough they didn't spread to the prayer plant, and luckily died off with the jenny. They are bad news in the frog tank and will not be eaten, they pretty much just sit still or move too slowly to catch attention.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Good to know. Thanks Corey


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Btw, is there a good and natural way to get rid of these? I had some mealy bugs in couple of house plants of mine a month ago and I am a bit worried for my terrarium plants since I can't use the same methods to them since the frogs are sensitive to chemicals.


----------



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Per the article linked above, it seems like phyically removing and squishing or removing the plant temporarily and dabbing with alcohol are the safest bets.

Has anyone else had to deal with these in a viv?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Other than removing the veunerable plant(s), there's really no assured way to completely rid of these pests. Even when the noticably infected plant is removed/dies they can still remain elsewhere unabated and without apparent health issues of the plant(s).

If you get them in a tank or greenhouse, you will always have them unless you're able to remove all the plants simultaneously.

I have heard of success with alcohol, but that tends only to be effective against one plant, not multiple, crowded together giving refuge for mealy bugs to reside.

Mealy bugs have no assigned host and will remain non-specific in a small sustainable group with the less preferable but still available source.[/quote]


----------

